# Bamboo Cutting Boards



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I have made several PFSs from bamboo cutting boards but this is the first full size frame. I glued two cheapo cutting boards together to give 3/4" thickness. Each cutting board had a couple of layers so the frame ended up with 4 bamboo layers in all. The frame is 5" long and 3" wide

The frame on the left is bamboo and the right is hickory. The bamboo frame still needs some finish. I might use a mineral oil and beeswax blend.

The bamboo frame was banded with 8" x 7/8" Hygenic latex and gives 201 fps with 3/8" steel at my 32" draw length.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Here is the template for this design. It has become one of my favourites. It's small but shoots great. Maybe someone can convert this to PDF (3" width, 5" length).


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks rock solid! Bamboo is STRONG.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Here is a contour trace in pdf form. Print it with no scaling, and the trace should come out 5 inches tall by 3 inches wide.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That is awesome. I love bamboo. And the design is cool too.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Four more in progress.


----------



## onesaxplayer (Jul 22, 2012)

You can make chop sticks with the scraps of cutting board to eat your hunting kills. Nice design!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool, I like the design!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice work Northerner. The bamboo has a pleasing grain to the eye. The hickory is also a looker. A good companion for a day in the woods. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

very nice ,


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I like those, Northerner. Thanks for the design. Thanks Charles for the pattern.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

*These two came out so nice. I like the grain and the simple shape. Now go and shoot with them!! Saludos. *


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I finally finished the 4 bamboo frames. Here is a pic of the original and the last 4. I still haven't decided on a finish.

Cheer,
Northerner


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, the vertical grain on the bamboo is so striking. Really neat little shooters Northerner. They should make folks mighty happy when the get them. Again, well done.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I finally got around to finishing these little bamboo cutting board frames. Several coats of "Circa 1850 Antique Danish Oil" was applied with a cotton cloth.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

What saw did you use ?


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

They look great! I followed your idea and i am working on a hammer grip ss cut out of bamboo boards. I actually cut the shape first then glued 2 for a 3/4 inch thickness. I will post when done. I am using Pratt & Lambert Varmor Gloss that a friend of mine gave me. Maybe tonight i will post. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

reecemurg said:


> What saw did you use ?


Black&Decker JS660 variable speed jig saw with Bosch T101AO scrolling blade (20 TPI).

http://www.homedepot.com/buy/black-decker-5-amp-orbital-jig-saw-js660.html

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100083111/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=bosch+jig+saw+blade&storeId=10051


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice work, beautiful finish.


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

Love that frame design


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

and bamboo smells good when cutting and sanding!


----------



## wood'n'rubber (Jan 25, 2012)

That is slick! Very classy!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Here are a couple more pics of the bamboo cutting board. One pic is an unfinished frame beside a frame finished with the Antique Danish Oil (tung oil base). Both frames were cut from the same cutting board. The second pic is a close-up of the 3" x 5" frame. The Danish Oil pops the colours and bamboo pattern.... and it's very simple to apply.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah wonderful, bamboo looks so nice, great finish


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

Here is my 1st bamboo cut following your idea (from cheap walmart cutting boards). Final thickness is 3/4 inch and finish is Pratt & Lambert Varmor Gloss:

























































I have many more to cut but I've been working on finishing stuff. BTW, I dropped one of the cuts so the end of the fork broke. I fixed that with gorilla glue fast drying and then laminated with wood glue gorilla brand. I actually reinforced with a 3/4 screw throught the area (bottom picture). I tested it by putting on my vise and using rags pulling on it as hard as I could (using my 280 pound weight to help). It passed the test! Then I tried it with TB Gold 3/4 inch non tapered (and safety glasses) and it worked fine. After that I finished it. I am thinking I will eventually use double TB Blue bands on it.

Thanks for the original post and all the stuff you guys share with me.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I really like those, the cheapest bamboo cutting boards i found were like 30 bucks a piece. Where did you get yours?


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

Walmart. I think 11 x 15 and 3/8 of inch thick. I believe 7 bucks each. Actually here is the link:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-Bamboo-Cutting-Board/20525385


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I bought mine from a Dollarama store in Canada. The 3/8" bamboo board was around 9" x 11" and price was $2.00. Unfortunately they sold out and I haven't seen them there since. It looked like this http://www.123bamboo.com/images/cuttingboard/cb2.jpg

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks , ill check out walmart


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I finally got around to finishing these little bamboo cutting board frames. Several coats of "Circa 1850 Antique Danish Oil" was applied with a cotton cloth.
> 
> Cheers,
> Northerner


Excellent ones!!! The work is great. Congratulations








Q


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

I got a pair of cutting boards at Kohl's the other day for $9.99.


----------



## enzo61 (Apr 12, 2018)

Very good Slingshot Bamboo.........


----------



## lykos33 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the idea...been searching all over for birch plywood or "multiplex" to try a board frame....never thought of bamboo cutting boards. You wood think in a country like Canada with all it's natural forest land you could find some good hardwoods or plyboards available....

Murray


----------



## wbrazell (Feb 25, 2018)

Nice, now to laminate some booboo boards and give this try. Thanks for the template, Charles.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Very sleek and tidy, love the bamboo. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wbrazell (Feb 25, 2018)

That is BAMBOO cutting boards. Spell checkers are sometimes a pain, if not always checked themselves!


----------

